# Cristiano Ronaldo Pallone d'oro 2013. Ufficiale.



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ora è ufficiale, *Cristiano Ronaldo* ha vinto il pallone d'oro 2013.

Per il portoghese, si tratta del secondo pallone d'oro dopo quello vinto nel 2008.

Ad *Heynckes* è andato il pallone d'oro degli allenatori.


----------



## Nicco (13 Gennaio 2014)

E Conte? D:


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

Giusto così


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2014)

Scontatissimo ma meritatissimo.


----------



## Hammer (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ah niente Pirlo?


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Gennaio 2014)

Certo che Liberi in top tre....


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

Si sapeva da quando hanno riaperto le votazioni... Ufficiale lo era praticamente da 3 giorni e più che meritato.. soprattutto se porti la top più bella (vero Ribery?)... adesso voglio un premio però, mi ero giocato la casa (http://www.milanworld.net/pallone-doro-2013-a-vt13810-5.html#post374363)...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ridicolo. Andava dato a Messi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ribery ci sarà rimasto veramente di cacchina


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (13 Gennaio 2014)

erro o non ha nemmeno stretto la mano a blatter? eheh


----------



## Milo (13 Gennaio 2014)

ha pianto come un bambino, comunque giusto così.


----------



## Mou (13 Gennaio 2014)

Giusto così. Che meriti aveva Messi quest'anno di vincerlo più di Ronaldo?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2014)

è il primo che si è commosso alla premiazione...pallone d'oro sudatissimo...visto l'amicizia Messi-Fifa-Blatter pensavo che CR7 lo poteva vincere soltanto con una vittoria in Champions League...meglio così
ora per pareggiare i conti ne deve vincere un altro


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2014)

Godo!!


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ormai Ronaldo e Messi si contendono i palloni d'oro come Pippo Baudo e Mike Bongiorno si contendevano il festival di Sanremo


----------



## If Everyone Cared (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> più che meritato..



mentre nel 2010 ti sarai munito di lanciarazzi.
la vostra coerenza è incantevole.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] [MENTION=17]If Everyone Cared[/MENTION] dove siete?


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Gennaio 2014)

Risultato giusto.Bello anche vederlo così commosso.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque Irina dominante!


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (13 Gennaio 2014)

Hala cristiano!!!


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> mentre nel 2010 ti sarai munito di lanciarazzi.
> la vostra coerenza è incantevole.



Non capisco...


----------



## Snake (13 Gennaio 2014)

giusto così, l'anno scorso però gridavate allo scandalo, beata coerenza


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Cosi come ho detto che lo scorso anno doveva vincerlo Messi per la stagione che fece, ora dico che è giusto che l'abbia vinto Ronaldo per un 2013 strepitoso a livello personale.


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Gennaio 2014)

Strameritato, complimenti!


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

I voti di Prandelli:

1. Pirlo.2. Lahm.3. Lewandowski.

Ma che si fuma questo?


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Godo Messifags


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

Trovo questi litigi tra "Cristina Lovers/Pulga Haters" e "Pulga Lovers/Cristina Haters" veramente pessimi... 



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


>



Non si può esprimere un giudizio? 

Personalmente ho sempre detto che non sono confrontabili con i più grandi calciatori di tutti i tempi (e se volete andate pure a rileggere tutto quello che ho scritto) ma non ho mai messo in dubbio che siano i 2 calciatori più forti di questi anni.


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ribery è arrivato terzo


----------



## If Everyone Cared (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Non capisco...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> I voti di Prandelli:
> 
> 1. Pirlo.2. Lahm.3. Lewandowski.
> 
> Ma che si fuma questo?



ahahah 

ora però per CR7 tocca tornare a vincere la Champions...negli ultimi 5 anni ha perso 1 finale e 3 semifinali


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> I voti di Prandelli:
> 
> 1. Pirlo.2. Lahm.3. Lewandowski.
> 
> Ma che si fuma questo?



Ma veramente...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Trovo questi litigi tra "Cristina Lovers/Pulga Haters" e "Pulga Lovers/Cristina Haters" veramente pessimi...
> 
> Non si può esprimere un giudizio?
> 
> Personalmente ho sempre detto che non sono confrontabili con i più grandi calciatori di tutti i tempi (e se volete andate pure a rileggere tutto quello che ho scritto da quando mi sono iscritto al forum) ma non ho mai messo in dubbio che siano i 2 calciatori più forti di questi anni.



per me invece Messi è tra i primi 10 di tutti i tempi e Ronaldo nei primi 20...numeri pazzeschi e professionisti fuori dal comune
Maradona oggi smarcherebbe tutti i difensori, ma non si è mai allenato bene e oggi senza condizione fisica non vai da nessuna parte...guarda Ronaldinho
Ronaldinho 20 anni fa sarebbe stato ancora uno dei migliori al Mondo

Pelè invece è stato un ottimo atleta e avrebbe fatto la differenza anche oggi


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Comunque Irina dominante!



Disgustosamente gnocca.


----------



## rossovero (13 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> I voti di Prandelli:
> 
> 1. Pirlo.2. Lahm.3. Lewandowski.
> 
> Ma che si fuma questo?



è semplicemente un ridicolo gobbo. Penso che dentro di sè abbia votato: Pirlo, Buffon, Vidal. O Chiellini magari


----------



## If Everyone Cared (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Non si può esprimere un giudizio?



prima fai lo gnorri, adesso la meni col vittimismo.
qual è il prossimo step?


----------



## Dexter (13 Gennaio 2014)

Una come Irina a letto darebbe anche a me gli stimoli per vincere il Pallone d'Oro  Scherzi a parte lo ha meritato. Ribery non c'entra niente li' in mezzo, è infinitamente più scarso dei 2. L'anno prossimo ci sarà Suarez nella top3 al suo posto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Una come Irina a letto darebbe anche a me gli stimoli per vincere il Pallone d'Oro  Scherzi a parte lo ha meritato. Ribery non c'entra niente li' in mezzo, è infinitamente più scarso dei 2. L'anno prossimo ci sarà *Suarez* nella top3 al suo posto.



fortissimo, ma Ibra è più forte


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ha preso più voti Yaya Toure di Pirlo... I 21 voti di Pirlo: Etiopia (2), Georgia(2), Guatemala(3), Buffon (1), Kirghizistan (3), Libano (3), Macao (2), Mongolia (3), Montenegro (3), Oman (2), San Marino (1), Solomon Island (2), Armenia (3), Bahrein (2), Guatemala (3), Iraq (3), Prandelli (1), Libano (2), Malta (1), San Marino (2), Guinea Bissau (2).




If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> prima fai lo gnorri, adesso la meni col vittimismo.
> qual è il prossimo step?



Sei in confusione stasera... lasciamo perdere...


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ha preso più voti Yaya Toure di Pirlo... I 21 voti di Pirlo: Etiopia (2), Georgia(2), Guatemala(3), Buffon (1), Kirghizistan (3), Libano (3), Macao (2), Mongolia (3), Montenegro (3), Oman (2), San Marino (1), Solomon Island (2), Armenia (3), Bahrein (2), Guatemala (3), Iraq (3), Prandelli (1), Libano (2), Malta (1), San Marino (2), Guinea Bissau (2).


Praticamente l'elitè del calcio mondiale


----------



## If Everyone Cared (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Sei in confusione stasera... lasciamo perdere...



tu che invece che parli (e addirittura stigmatizzi) dei pulga haters in terza persona hai le idee chiarissime, invece.
è un po' come se borghezio si mettesse a pontificare sull'odio razziale.


----------



## Snake (13 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Praticamente l'elitè del calcio mondiale



Soprattutto se noti che il primo voto l'hanno dato Buffon, San Marino, Prandelli e Malta... Il secondo voto per Etiopia, Macao, Oman, Isole Salomone, Behrein (che ha una fissa per il centrocampo avendo votato Schweinsteiger, Pirlo e Özil), Libano, San Marino e Guinea Bissau... tutti gli altri al terzo... Condò della Gazzetta ha votato Ribéry, C.Ronaldo e Lewandowski...


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Gennaio 2014)

Dai ragà, mi sembra di avere 10 anni e litigare con i compagni sotto casa al campetto di chi è più forte...

Facciamo i bravi


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> tu che invece che parli (e addirittura stigmatizzi) dei pulga haters in terza persona hai le idee chiarissime, invece.
> è un po' come se borghezio si mettesse a pontificare sull'odio razziale.



Boring... vatti a rileggere cosa ho scritto oggi: http://www.milanworld.net/pallone-doro-2013-a-vt13810-3.html#post373765


----------



## If Everyone Cared (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Boring... vatti a rileggere cosa ho scritto oggi: http://www.milanworld.net/pallone-doro-2013-a-vt13810-3.html#post373765



è più interessante quello che hai scritto qui, invece:



O Animal ha scritto:


> Assurdo come continuino a ragionare come se questo premio fosse la scarpa d'oro dandolo a chi ha segnato più gol...
> 
> Se vincere la Liga è sufficiente per dimostrare di essere il giocatore più forte del mondo allora non mi stupirei di vedere Vidal o Van Persie con il pallone d'oro...
> 
> Evidente caso di compassione ingiustificata per il caso umano meglio costruito dall'unicef e dall'adidas...



checkmate.


----------



## Belfast Boy (13 Gennaio 2014)

Meritato, ma avrebbe dovuto esser coerente e non presentarsi alla premiazione. In quel caso sarebbe stato EPICO


----------



## Doctore (13 Gennaio 2014)

ribery lo meritava...ha fatto triplette e goal importanti.


----------



## Hammer (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ma obiettivamente, chi avrebbe potuto votare Pirlo se non i suoi amici di merende?


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Gennaio 2014)

mah... comunque fosse finita rimane sempre un furto a Neuer  

ma Ronaldo che non ha vinto niente... è davvero un contentino per essere sempre finito dietro a Messi negli ultimi anni


----------



## Djici (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Soprattutto se noti che il primo voto l'hanno dato Buffon, San Marino, Prandelli e Malta... Il secondo voto per Etiopia, Macao, Oman, Isole Salomone, Behrein (che ha una fissa per il centrocampo avendo votato Schweinsteiger, Pirlo e Özil), Libano, San Marino e Guinea Bissau... tutti gli altri al terzo... Condò della Gazzetta ha votato Ribéry, C.Ronaldo e Lewandowski...



in quei paesi vanno in onda i mondiali del 2006.
comprano i diritti 8 anni dopo perche in live costano troppo


----------



## Morghot (13 Gennaio 2014)

Negli ultimi anni non conta più cosa/quanto vinci ma conta solo chi è il più forte, quindi è inevitabile sia sempre una gara tra i due alieni, hanno obiettivamente pochi/nessun rivale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2014)

Bello vedere Ronaldo commosso


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Pallone d'oro oramai conta un cappero, però sono contento l'abbia vinto CR7. Non so se sia meritato, però era dalla sua. Metà premio va a quella topona di Irina, il mio più grande sogno!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


>



per poco lo perdeva...scandalo


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Tutto come previsto. Se lo meritava da anni.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi anni non conta più cosa/quanto vinci ma conta solo chi è il più forte, quindi è inevitabile sia sempre una gara tra i due alieni, hanno obiettivamente pochi/nessun rivale.



Ma dovrebbe essere sempre così. Il pallone d'oro è un premio al più forte. Quindi lo devono vincere sempre Ronaldo o Messi, altro che Ribery.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Sono contento così, 4-2, palla al centro. Vedremo chi lo piglierà l'anno prossimo e la stagione non è iniziata bene per Messi...

Ps: no ma questi due che dominano il calcio mondiale da anni non sono da olimpo, non sono tra i primi dieci e nemmeno tra i primi venti di sempre, ma va va.


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Meritatissimo!


----------



## Snake (13 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per poco lo perdeva...scandalo



ringrazia che l'amico di Messi ha fatto la *****ta di riaprire le votazioni invece di frignare sempre


----------



## O Animal (14 Gennaio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> è più interessante quello che hai scritto qui, invece:
> checkmate.



 secondo me non fa una grinza il mio ragionamento... Era una critica al fatto che Messi quest'anno potesse essere favorito per i famosi motivi unicef... E se non si fosse infortunato e C.Ronaldo non avesse qualificato il Portogallo l'avrebbero fatto vincere ancora a lui...

Sarei stato un po' indeciso se darlo a quello che ha vinto tutto o quello che ha giocato meglio ma ripensando al pallone d'oro di Big George Weah ho pensato che fosse meglio darlo al più forte dei 12 mesi che in fin dei conti aveva fatto vedere anche qualcosa in più con la nazionale...

Speriamo che l'anno prossimo rientri nell'equazione anche il mondiale che ritengo la competizione più importante e bella del giuoco calcio...

Comunque stiamo diventando un po' stucchevoli e da qui in poi eventualmente continuerei per MP...



Djici ha scritto:


> in quei paesi vanno in onda i mondiali del 2006.
> comprano i diritti 8 anni dopo perche in live costano troppo



Credo siano zone di guerra o di dittatura in cui non vedono programmi stranieri dal 2007 e il Milan ha appena vinto la champions...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> ringrazia che l'amico di Messi ha fatto la *****ta di riaprire le votazioni invece di frignare sempre



invece quella è stata la salvezza di Messi...pensa un po' se vinceva pure sto Pallone d'Oro che credibilità aveva il Calcio

poi sull'altro Topic che adesso è chiuso non mi hai più risposto è furbetto


----------



## DexMorgan (15 Gennaio 2014)

Giusto così.
Grande CR7.

Idolo indiscusso, ora andiamo a prenderci la Champions, almeno tutti chiuderanno la bocca definitivamente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Gennaio 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Giusto così.
> Grande CR7.
> 
> Idolo indiscusso, ora andiamo a prenderci la Champions, almeno tutti chiuderanno la bocca definitivamente.



ecco finalmente un madrinista e un ronaldiano come me


----------



## DexMorgan (15 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ecco finalmente un madrinista e un ronaldiano come me



Da sempre amico mio.


----------



## Dexter (15 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ps: no ma questi due che dominano il calcio mondiale da anni non sono da olimpo, non sono tra i primi dieci e nemmeno tra i primi venti di sempre, ma va va.


Infatti  giusto i due migliori calciatori di sempre


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> ringrazia che l'amico di Messi ha fatto la *****ta di riaprire le votazioni invece di frignare sempre



rosica rosica, ronaldo pallone d'oro e io godo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ecco finalmente un madrinista e un ronaldiano come me



amici miei


----------



## Snake (15 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> rosica rosica, ronaldo pallone d'oro e io godo



 adesso capisco tutte le cretinate che scrivi ogni tanto su Messi


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> adesso capisco tutte le cretinate che scrivi ogni tanto su Messi



su di chi?? sul giocatore che xavi e iniesta lo mettono solo soletto davanti al portiere e segna caterve di gol?? anche rolando bianchi forse ne farebbe un bel po


----------



## Principe (15 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> su di chi?? sul giocatore che xavi e iniesta lo mettono solo soletto davanti al portiere e segna caterve di gol?? anche rolando bianchi forse ne farebbe un bel po



Eh ? Ahahah dai tra Ronaldo e messi tecnicamente non c'è storia, messi a livello di talento da 5 spanne a Ronaldo , oh poi Ronaldo é il numero 2 eh una bestia , ma il più forte in assoluto é messi questo al di la del pallone d'oro parlo di valore assoluto.


----------



## Snake (15 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> su di chi?? sul giocatore che xavi e iniesta lo mettono solo soletto davanti al portiere e segna caterve di gol?? anche rolando bianchi forse ne farebbe un bel po



ecco appunto, vedo che non ti smentisci


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Eh ? Ahahah dai tra Ronaldo e messi tecnicamente non c'è storia, messi a livello di talento da 5 spanne a Ronaldo , oh poi Ronaldo é il numero 2 eh una bestia , ma il più forte in assoluto é messi questo al di la del pallone d'oro parlo di valore assoluto.



era una provocazione tutta dedicata a snake


----------



## DexMorgan (15 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Eh ? Ahahah dai tra Ronaldo e messi tecnicamente non c'è storia, messi a livello di talento da 5 spanne a Ronaldo , oh poi Ronaldo é il numero 2 eh una bestia , ma il più forte in assoluto é messi questo al di la del pallone d'oro parlo di valore assoluto.



No vabbè io capisco se stai trollando okay, è lecito tutto.
Però il 90% delle cose che hai detto son panzane assurde.
5 spanne sopra Ronaldo? No vabbè io capisco ci sta preferire uno o l altro, ma qua si entra nel reparto ******* con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Gennaio 2014)

Noooo! un altro fan scatenato di CR7....come non ne bastasse già uno


----------



## DexMorgan (15 Gennaio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Noooo! un altro fan scatenato di CR7....come non ne bastasse già uno



Beh, qua ci sono tutte vedovelle di Messi, direi che 3 che stanno con Ronnie ci stanno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Gennaio 2014)

fatevene una ragione, è finita l'era del vostro messia


----------



## Principe (15 Gennaio 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> No vabbè io capisco se stai trollando okay, è lecito tutto.
> Però il 90% delle cose che hai detto son panzane assurde.
> 5 spanne sopra Ronaldo? No vabbè io capisco ci sta preferire uno o l altro, ma qua si entra nel reparto ******* con tutto il rispetto.



A parte che non hai usato il rispetto quindi già mi interessa poco rispondere , cmq era una iperbole non 5 ma è decisamente più forte tecnicamente senza dubbio .


----------



## Rui Costa (15 Gennaio 2014)

Messi da 5 spanne tecnicamente a Ronaldo? Ma dove?!? E' solo un mancino, a confronto con un ambidestro che usa entrambi i piedi con equità di potenza e precisione. Messi ricopre solo due posizioni offensive, o ala o centravanti. Ronaldo oltre che ad essere un'ala è un Jolly, sa interpretare qualsiasi ruolo, dal centrocampista di fascia al centravanti, al trequartista ed alla mezzapunta. Messi ha grande dribbling, ma finisce là. Ronaldo oltre a quello è un ottimo skiller, non ai livelli del fu Ronaldinho, ma incredibilmente bravo. Messi non sa crossare decentemente. Ronaldo lo fa in modo ottimo, anche di rabona. E' più leggermente più veloce, o sono alla pari in questo. Nel tiro da fuori e su calcio piazzato, Ronaldo è una spanna sopra, ma anche di più. Copre anche in modo migliore e crea le giocate senza il bisogno che la squadra giochi per lui. 

Messi sarà anche superiore, sì, ma perché fa delle poche doti che ha qualcosa di straordinario ed eccezionale, cosa che non fa Ronaldo, il quale ne ha molte più della Pulga. Personalmente ritengo che è come dibattere di Maradona vs Pelè. Capisco che Cristiano sia antipatico, ha una personalità molto egocentrica e quanto ne consegue, ma è fortissimo e personalmente lo vedo pari all'argentino, per certi versi anche superiore. Non ho una preferenza fissa dei due, ma ritengo Cristiano molto più completo e se dovessi scegliere chi avere in squadra, scegliere il Portoghese.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Messi da 5 spanne tecnicamente a Ronaldo? Ma dove?!? E' solo un mancino, a confronto con un ambidestro che usa entrambi i piedi con equità di potenza e precisione. Messi ricopre solo due posizioni offensive, o ala o centravanti. Ronaldo oltre che ad essere un'ala è un Jolly, sa interpretare qualsiasi ruolo, dal centrocampista di fascia al centravanti, al trequartista ed alla mezzapunta. Messi ha grande dribbling, ma finisce là. Ronaldo oltre a quello è un ottimo skiller, non ai livelli del fu Ronaldinho, ma incredibilmente bravo. Messi non sa crossare decentemente. Ronaldo lo fa in modo ottimo, anche di rabona. E' più leggermente più veloce, o sono alla pari in questo. Nel tiro da fuori e su calcio piazzato, Ronaldo è una spanna sopra, ma anche di più. Copre anche in modo migliore e crea le giocate senza il bisogno che la squadra giochi per lui.
> 
> *Messi sarà anche superiore, sì, ma perché fa delle poche doti che ha qualcosa di straordinario ed eccezionale*, cosa che non fa Ronaldo, il quale ne ha molte più della Pulga. Personalmente ritengo che è come dibattere di Maradona vs Pelè. Capisco che Cristiano sia antipatico, ha una personalità molto egocentrica e quanto ne consegue, ma è fortissimo e personalmente lo vedo pari all'argentino, per certi versi anche superiore. Non ho una preferenza fissa dei due, ma ritengo Cristiano molto più completo e se dovessi scegliere chi avere in squadra, scegliere il Portoghese.



Rui è questo che fa la differenza...eggià bisogna essere obiettivi ritengo Messi più forte di Ronaldo, ma rispetto all'anno scorso si è ridotta la differenza tra i due...per me oggi è pochissima vendo questo Ronaldo 2013-2014
mi tocca dire anche che Messi è più uomo squadra e ha più visione di gioco (di poco rispetto al Portoghese)


----------



## The Ripper (15 Gennaio 2014)

ormai sono 2 o 3 anni che CR7 mi sta simpatico. Strafelice per lui.


----------



## Rui Costa (15 Gennaio 2014)

Non concordo con te, per una volta. Credo sia Ronaldo quello più uomo squadra, perché è lui ad impostare ed a farla funzionare, creando e ricevendo. Messi è più individualista, perché è la squadra che gioca per lui e non il contrario.

Più forte sì, ma Cristiano Ronaldo infinitamente più completo.

Se Messi è la stella, Cristiano Ronaldo è l'astro. Se Messi è il perno, Cristiano Ronaldo è l'epicentro. Se Messi è il faro che abbaglia, Cristiano Ronaldo è il fuoco d'artificio. E' un prevaricarsi di bellezze negli occhi di una persona, il giudizio dipende dal proprio iride. Tuttavia, vedere Messi in campo equivale alla visione di un film oscar, colonne sonore ed intensità. Ma vedere Cristiano Ronaldo è come leggere le pagine di un Manga. In lui c'è tutto, storia, classe, arte, atmosfera. Completezza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Gennaio 2014)

Per me non si può dire chi sia il migliore, personalmente preferisco Ronaldo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Non concordo con te, per una volta. Credo sia Ronaldo quello più uomo squadra, perché è lui ad impostare ed a farla funzionare, creando e ricevendo. Messi è più individualista, perché è la squadra che gioca per lui e non il contrario.
> 
> Più forte sì, ma Cristiano Ronaldo infinitamente più completo.
> 
> Se Messi è la stella, Cristiano Ronaldo è l'astro. Se Messi è il perno, Cristiano Ronaldo è l'epicentro. Se Messi è il faro che abbaglia, Cristiano Ronaldo è il fuoco d'artificio. E' un prevaricarsi di bellezze negli occhi di una persona, il giudizio dipende dal proprio iride. Tuttavia, vedere Messi in campo equivale alla visione di un film oscar, colonne sonore ed intensità. Ma vedere Cristiano Ronaldo è come leggere le pagine di un Manga. In lui c'è tutto, storia, classe, arte, atmosfera. Completezza.



sull'uomo squadra rimango continuo a pensarla così...cmq vedendo questo Ronaldo se uno mi dice che è più forte il portoghese io non dico niente perchè ci può stare ormai...la differenza per quanto mi riguarda si è ridotta di molto
l'ultimo pezzo è bellissimo

anche io nella mia squadra prenderei Ronaldo


----------



## Rui Costa (15 Gennaio 2014)

Che poi sarà una mia opinione personale, ma vedo Messi calato, al di là delle statistiche. Lo preferivo ai tempi di Eto'o e da attaccante esterno. Mai gradito più di tanto il falso nueve.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Che poi sarà una mia opinione personale, ma vedo Messi calato, al di là delle statistiche. Lo preferivo ai tempi di Eto'o e da attaccante esterno. Mai gradito più di tanto il falso nueve.



per me invece sono 3 anni (compreso questo) che è diventato ancora più forte...sta facendo bene anche in Nazionale (vabbè che non ha giocato ancora Competizioni)


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Che poi sarà una mia opinione personale, ma vedo Messi calato, al di là delle statistiche. Lo preferivo ai tempi di Eto'o e da attaccante esterno. Mai gradito più di tanto il falso nueve.



concordo..adesso gioca solo per il gol e tutti dicono che è diventato più forte


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per me non si può dire chi sia il migliore, personalmente preferisco Ronaldo.



questa è una opinione che condivido


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Non concordo con te, per una volta. Credo sia Ronaldo quello più uomo squadra, perché è lui ad impostare ed a farla funzionare, creando e ricevendo. Messi è più individualista, perché è la squadra che gioca per lui e non il contrario.
> 
> Più forte sì, ma Cristiano Ronaldo infinitamente più completo.
> 
> Se Messi è la stella, Cristiano Ronaldo è l'astro. Se Messi è il perno, Cristiano Ronaldo è l'epicentro. Se Messi è il faro che abbaglia, Cristiano Ronaldo è il fuoco d'artificio. E' un prevaricarsi di bellezze negli occhi di una persona, il giudizio dipende dal proprio iride. Tuttavia, vedere Messi in campo equivale alla visione di un film oscar, colonne sonore ed intensità. Ma vedere Cristiano Ronaldo è come leggere le pagine di un Manga. In lui c'è tutto, storia, classe, arte, atmosfera. Completezza.



praticamente perfetto, non avrei saputo spiegarlo meglio


----------



## Snake (15 Gennaio 2014)

lol, ne sto leggendo di tutti colori, ronaldo più uomo squadra di messi? messi più individualista? drop the grappa please


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> lol, ne sto leggendo di tutti colori, ronaldo più uomo squadra di messi? messi più individualista? drop the grappa please



ancora lo difendi questo evasore fiscale??


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (16 Gennaio 2014)

uno dei più forti di sempre


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> A parte che non hai usato il rispetto quindi già mi interessa poco rispondere , cmq era una iperbole non 5 ma è decisamente più forte tecnicamente senza dubbio .



Ma anche il "decisamente" più forte tecnicamente mi ha fatto sorridere parecchio.
Ciao ; )


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ancora lo difendi questo evasore fiscale??



ahahahah
poi uno dice che c'è troppa cattiveria su di lui...è lui a volerla
una cosa è vera...se ora si infortuna e si ritira molti diranno che è stato i numero 1 di sempre


----------



## Snake (16 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ancora lo difendi questo evasore fiscale??



difendere cosa? stiamo parlando di calcio, rispondere a certi deliri non è difenderlo, tipo per esempio le commoventi scuse che trovi ogni volta per quel fallito che porti nell'avatar


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> difendere cosa? stiamo parlando di calcio, rispondere a certi deliri non è difenderlo, tipo per esempio le commoventi scuse che trovi ogni volta per quel fallito che porti nell'avatar



mamma mia come ti brucia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Gennaio 2014)

Basta OT o


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Basta OT o



c'hai ragione, ma era troppo bello provocarlo


----------



## Snake (16 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mamma mia come ti brucia



rotfl, a vedere come sei uscito dalla tana mi sa che sei te quello che ha avuto la bile leggermente travasata negli ultimi anni


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> rotfl, a vedere come sei uscito dalla tana mi sa che sei te quello che ha avuto la bile leggermente travasata negli ultimi anni



conta il presente, non vivere nel passato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Gennaio 2014)

Eddai su...poi viene qualche Staffer e ve lo butta


----------

